# Lap Diaphragmatic hernia repair w/mesh



## rosalyn reis (Aug 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what code they use for a lap repair? This was traumatic and  I would use the 39540 if Dr. had performed open procedure.  Thanks for any help.


----------

